# Suntheanine



## jakejohnson007 (Jul 27, 2006)

Suntheanine seems to help me for my SA. I take a pill and then almost immediately (a few minutes) it starts to kick in. Sadly, it only works for about 1-2 hours that I can tell.

This may all be placebo, but I'm not convinced. I think Suntheanine works very well for a very short time, then poops out. It's great because it relieves anxiety but makes you more mentally alert (unlike benzos)!

Does anyone else have similar experience with Suntheanine?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Suntheanine, as far as my addled brain can tell is just a branded form of L-theanine. I've tried it and other than knocking me out, it didn't do anything for my anxiety. Even the sleep effect disappeared within a week :stu 

I didn't take it every day either. I know about building up tolerances so I tried using it only when I had trouble sleeping and it still pooped out on me


----------



## jakejohnson007 (Jul 27, 2006)

yeah it is just a branded form of L-Theanine.

It's pooping out on me too, after about 1.5 weeks. I took a couple today and didn't notice anything... Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Martinaix (Aug 22, 2008)

My friend and I moved across county. We both took the Sun Theanine during the five day drive. We stayed very calm, focused and abundant mental clarity. We actually enjoyed the long-long days of driving. No nervousness, fatigue, anxiety or irritability. At night, both slept well and awakened refreshed.
We both still use SunTheanine and have been for over a year. Its fabulous!


----------

